# cute nail arts in Spring- Summer



## Duc Phung (Apr 7, 2016)

Hello everyone, It's so great whenever I got my new nails.  :wub:   After watching some videos on youtube, I spend 2 days to try 3 new models. it's so crazy   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> check out some nail patterns here, and I hope it's useful for you!!


----------



## livelaughmakeup (Apr 11, 2016)

hikanachi said:


> Hello everyone, It's so great whenever I got my new nails.  :wub:   After watching some videos on youtube, I spend 2 days to try 3 new models. it's so crazy   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> check out some nail patterns here, and I hope it's useful for you!!


Yes, youtube has great videos for nail art. Instagram does as well.


----------



## Daisy Watson (Apr 29, 2016)

How does it look for summer?  

Summer comes with sandals, flip flops and open toed shoes


----------



## ayishakouri (May 17, 2016)

Yes, you are absolutely right YouTube and instagram both are the perfect place where can we get useful nail art ideas. I always went to The Nail Place and enhanced my beauty with their special service.


----------

